# Thanksgiving dishes..... :d



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

What are you having for Thanksgiving? We're having turkey, homemade cranberry sauce, rice and gravy, broccoli, Parmesan garlic rolls, ambrosia (except it's more like a fruit salad... lol), a sweet potatoe and apple casserole, and mashed potatoes.... )) And for pies, we're having cherry, apple, pumpkin, and pecan. lol We look forward to Thanksgiving.  So what are you all having?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Turkey with stuffing. gravy, sweet potatoe puff, potatoes,corn, cranberry sauce. pumpkin cake with cream cheese frosting and ice cream for desert.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Fun topic! We're staying home this year and it'll just be the four of us, so since we like turkey okay but we're not wild about it, we're doing stuffed Cornish hens instead, with mashed potatoes and gravy, a butternut squash and apple casserole, homemade green bean casserole (The Pioneer Woman's recipe - worlds better than the canned mushroom soup and French fried onion kind) rolls, cranberry sauce (my favorite Thanksgiving dish) and cheesecake and pumpkin bars for dessert.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont even know xD Were having ours Saturday.
When you said dishes....all I could think about was the MASSIVE load of dishes I'm going to have to do! UGH!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We are having, Turkey, Ham, Green Bean Cassarole, Raisin Stuffing, Gravy, Mashed Potatoes, Pumpkin Pie, Apple Pie, and Cheese Cake. Also Dinner Rolls, and probably Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We are going to ryans  as this is our first thanksgiving without my mom *died in May of cancer* Will also be my dad's 40th anniversary to her the same day...we didn't feel right doing traditional thanksgiving since she did most of the cooking..so off to Ryans Buffet we go!


all the food you guys are having does sound yummy though


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so hungry now :laugh: I just finished baking a pumpkin and sweet potato pie,chocolate chip with walnut cookies and made goat milk peanut butter and chocolate fudge  For dinner we are having turkey,ham,green bean casserole,sweet potato casserole,mash potatoes,gravy,stuffing,cranberry sauce,mexican rice,beans,and finally rolls :stars: 
oh gosh Jess I'm so sorry to hear that :hug: I lost my dad 2 years ago so I know how hard it is around the holidays.Just keep your chin up and lean on those who love you for those times your heart aches for her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mmmm...I love Thanksgiving...we're having: turkey, stuffing, mashed potatos, gravy, green beans, rolls, deviled eggs, and for dessert: pumkin pie w/ whip cream and i'm making an apple pie from our own apples...so good! and probably vanilla ice cream with the pie. 

Jess i'm really sorry to hear that...that's got to be hard. :hug:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

:hug: for you and your family, Jess.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Jess  We are having turkey, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, rolls, squash, fruit salad, stuffing and for desert pumpkin toffee cheesecake and a cream puff cake. Life it good  :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry Jessaba. We lost my father in Sept. 2000. That first Holiday Seasn was so hard. A buffet with no clean up or cooking sounds like a good option.

My daughter-in-law announced that she wanted to be in charge of Tday this year. She bought a turkey (last year we raised our own) and has gotten several recipes from her mother. I know she is making some pumpkin desserts and she asked me for help in making them gluten free. I am making Watergate salad and my granddaughter and I have a tradition of making homemade cranberry sauce. I will make a pot of rice as, being from Hawaii, one never has a big meal without rice. There will be mashed potatoes and gravy as well. My other daughter is bringing a sweet potato dish and my son and his girlfriend (who have very specific eating habits) will be bringing god knows what. I am sure it will all be delish. 

Since I was not on TGS last year I am compelled to post pix of last year's Thanksgiving Tom.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

We are going totally untraditional this year.

Hot wings for the main dish...probably a dish of chocolate ice cream for dessert. All take out or on disposable dishes!

No dishes to do on Thanksgiving...another thing to be thankful for. :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone  I appreciate the kind words, yes no dishes sounds good to me, but of course won't be the same..will miss the home cooked meal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jess...the "Firsts" after losing someone so close are always the hardest :hug: I can't say that the holidays get better, but they do get to the point where they are bearable and memories will still get you and you'll always get a tear in your eye when you think of her, she'll always be with you though in your heart :hug: 

This will be the 7th Thanksgiving meal that I've made for my mom and my sister since losing my dad in 2005....We were all together in 2004 knowing that it would be the last Thanksgiving with my dad as he had a terminal disease that caused his passing in April 2005.

I make the traditional feast...bird with stuffing, cranberry sauce, buttered corn, mashed potatoes gravy, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes with molasses, yeast rolls and of course...EVERYTHING that is made with dairy is done with goats milk.
I do pumpkin pies from scratch...none of that canned stuff, apple pie, cherry and a pumpkin roll filled with sweetened goats milk yogurt cheese.

luvmyherd...THAT IS ONE MASSIVE TURKEY!!! Biggest one we had when I was still at home dressed out at 38lbs and wouldn't fit in the oven of the coal stove!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: I love that shot of the dressed turkey in the pan! What a hoot! 48 lbs. is a monster bird... We butchered one at work today that was 50 lbs. Man, that thing was heavy!

We're having turkey (a bit of a no-brainer there...), homemade cornbread dressing (I think some folks would call it "stuffing" but it's dressing to us), rolls, cranberry sauce. pumpkin pie, I think a cheesecake, and whatever side dishes our friends bring.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: To you Jess. Not easy. :hug: 

LuvMyHerd that is one gigantic turkey!!! We hope to raise our own. It may be a few years from now but can't wait.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Linz...That butternut squash and apple caserole sounds fasinating...recipee please.

Jess...its so sad without your Mom. This is my 2nd thanksgiving without my mother. Last year we were all numb. Going to my husband's daughter's house this year. Hopefully next year I will make a big Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 18, 2011)

Putting the Turkey in the smoker in just a bit.
Having Ham,potato salad, dressing.Diet Pepsi. :drool:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

liz said:


> wouldn't fit in the oven of the coal stove


LOL Notice in the pic below that you can see the hinges of the oven door. We had to take the door off. We could not lift it in and had to remove the door so we could slide it from a stool.
We knew he was the biggest of the 5 we raised but we were shocked at just how big. We could not quit laughing about it as we were running around town trying to find something to cook him in. We still laugh about it.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! This turned out yo be a really popular thread!! :shocked: OMGosh!!!! Luvmyherd that is a GIGANTIC turkey!! I hope you had a lot of guests....  Jess, I know how you feel... My dad passed away several years ago. Always cherish the good memories that you have of your mother. It's hard around the holidays, but I promise it gets easier over time... :hug: 

So, how many have eaten dinner already???  We haven't yet... :drool:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We are eating at 4...dad went to sit at the grave with mom and is meeting us there...I'm soo hungry!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Willow said:


> Linz...That butternut squash and apple caserole sounds fasinating...recipee please.


Um, I don't really have a recipe, but...

Toss cubed butternut (or other winter squash) and chopped apples in a casserole dish with some butter and maple syrup. Sometimes I add chopped pecans.

For a savory version, use olive oil, salt and pepper, and add chopped onion. Sausage would be good in this one, too.

Bake at 350 until everything is soft, about 45 minutes.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> I hope you had a lot of guests


We had 19 and only used part of one breast and one thigh. Needless to say, we ate a lot of turkey this past year. :shocked: 
We bought 5 chicks asuming a coulpe would die. They did not. The smallest was 16# when it committed suicide on the gate. The others were in the 20's and low 30's.



Frosty1 said:


> So, how many have eaten dinner already


I am cleaning house today in prep for tomorrow when we will actually have our Thanksgiving dinner due to family conflict. Working out really well actually as it is rainy and miserable today and it is supposed to be better tomorrow.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

we had our first go around at the table, next one will be around 4or5......that was one huge Turey Luvmyherd


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> So, how many have eaten dinner already???  We haven't yet... :drool:


We are eating around 3:00 or 3:30. YUM! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Husband is cooking: Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, gravy, with Georgetown Cupcakes for dessert. Just the two of us. :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Eating at my sister's.. so she does the bird this year.... a 30 lb turkey, I'm doing mashed potatoes with GOAT CHEESE! rosemary and garlic, also will have Ginger yams, stuffing (2 kinds) several pies, and asparagus... that didn't quite come out in the right order.... oh well.. Have a great day!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhh groannnn lol I ate WAYYYYYY too much.....  We just finished cleaning up the kitchen, and, needless to say, we're all waddling around... hehehe  Hope everyone had a great day!


----------

